# FREE - Two Childrens Bikes In Need Of TLC



## GJT (8 Sep 2019)

Was going to just take these to the tip, but thought might as well offer on here first. Seems a shame to just throw away. Two bikes bought approx. 18 years ago and probably not ridden for last 15 years. My girl would have been around 10 and boy 12. Will need a good overhaul. Some rust in places. Collection from BB9 Lancashire.


----------



## brucers (8 Sep 2019)

A charity shop may take them, seems a shame to tip them.


----------



## GJT (8 Sep 2019)

I don't think they are in good enough condition to try a charity shop. Have had a quick search for charities that would collect and repair - struggling to find any though.

The below might be the best bet. Will leave it for a week or so first.

http://www.cycleroots.co.uk/about-cycle-roots/


----------

